# DTG printer needed!



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello T-shirt community!
I am in need of a US*DTG* printer immediately. I am looking for a professional company with integrity.

My designs are hand drawn and colorful. They are printed on a variety of extremely high quality t's from American Apparel and Alternative Apparel. Our designs are large, ready for print and can be seen on our website. 
We need a DTG printer who: 
has a high quality machine, 
is comfortable printing on very soft and fine cottons
can print designs as big as, or close to 10x17in range

I hope to find this printer soon. I first had a printer with no professionalism ( lack of communication, lack of integrity, etc.) who yielded high quality results and then a very professional printer who produced low quality results. 

Any DTG company information would be extremely appreciated, time is of the essence! 
Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

check out ContractDTG - Premier source for digitally printed garments.. They are running Kornits and can print that large.


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you! ContractDTG, That is who I was using on the east coast, the printing looked great, but experienced some major issues as far as communication and professionalism. That is why I am searching for someone new who has the same abilities. Thanks for the help though. 

Still seeking suggestions from this great community, look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe I will try Contract DTG on the west coast, has anyone had any experience with that office?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DesignsbyMBP said:


> Maybe I will try Contract DTG on the west coast, has anyone had any experience with that office?


My understanding is they are independently owned, so hopefully you will have better luck. Justin heads up the west coast shop and he is a frequent poster on this board. Seems like a straight shooter.

Sorry about your problems. Love your designs.


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Very helpful info, thank you!


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I am a contract DTG printer in Minnesota with 2 Kornit 931's. I would be happy to send pricing if you are interested.


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

I would love to see your pricing, please send it to [email protected] thank you!


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Michelle,

This is Bob from CONTRACT DTG EAST. After many hours of deciding whether or not to answer your post I have decided to do so.

You question our communications and professional skills. The definition of professional according to the Merrian Webster dicionary is as follows. Exhibiting a courteous,conscientous and generally business like manner in the workplace. 

When we first started doing business you sent us art drawn with magic markers. Your art prep was horrendous and needed so much work to convert to digital it took hours. We did not insult you, we even did all your artwork at no charge trying to build a business relationship.

When you gave us verbal locations for art you were the one who had the locations backwards, we once again questioned you politely so as not to offend your inexperience and ask that you submit drwaing locations. Yes the last order we did for the small logo location was incorrect. That location charge is being being sent to you via check.

When an order was sent it took 30 minutes to figure out what shirts went with what designs and the colors of shirts you emailed with your order never came close to the actual bill of lading colors on the invoice from the supplier.

When you decided to redo all your art, not in magic markers, we never suggested any fee for a billable service. Paul was on the phone with you at least 1/2 dozen times trying to walk you through all your mistakes and inability to send proper artwork and we never sent you a bill which should have totaled over $150.00.

You would send us an order and the shirts sometimes did not arrive for a week. We would always call you and let you know nothing had arrived. Whenever we had a problem we would always call you and let you know of any delay.

I have nothing more to say other than according to the Webster dictionary we more than went out of our way to be both professional and communicate with someone who obviously had problems communicating what they needed.

Looking back in retrospect maybe when you submit art and email orders correctly to your new supplier that will have something to do with the way we professionally treated you and communicated to you the way things had to be done. We wish you the best of luck, but felt it necessary to present our side of the story.

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob, I appreciate you sharing your side of the story. Of course, we disagree on many things. 

In the beginning you and I talked about the fact that it was my first time using DTG and that I would need a lot of help understanding preparation, etc. I appreciate you having worked through some of those issues with me. I quickly adapted to the proper art prep for this printing method as soon as you shared that with me. The difference between my shirts and those of others is that the designs are HAND DRAWN another thing that was mentioned from the beginning. I have only spoke to Paul one time in my life on the phone.

Most importantly, I asked you multiple times, every time you said my ordering was "hard to understand" how can I make it better, what would make it easier? I even said that I want to make it as easy and smooth as possible for you, but instead if telling me the way that would be best for you to understand, you would recommend one little change, I would apply that to my next order and you would complain again that it was difficult to understand in other ways. I asked you exactly how you wanted it, but you never specified. I also specifically asked you, since AGAIN it was my first time using DTG printing, what the correct wording was to put the logo as I specified in the layout image sent to you, used your EXACT wording and the logo was wrong again.

I also am very understanding of DTG printers being fairly new technology, but yours broke down quite often and then you would go out of town for business and no one would be able to operate the printer without you, so shirts would just SIT for weeks. Also, in regards to communication I have documented multiple times where I would inquire about progress and not hear from you.

One time, after a break down and major delay in production you said we are a new business working out the kinks just like me...I hoped we could work through all of my admittedly novice issues, but not hearing from you, not being able to get in touch with you, not having one bit of consistency with production time and receiving little to no instruction on how to make the ordering process smoother made it virtually impossible to improve our business relationship. 

Also, if a shirt takes a little longer to print because it is more delicate, yet still 100% cotton, etc. many printers simply charge extra instead of saying we can't waste our time doing this, you may want to consider that.

As I said in my original post, difficult to work with but your printer does produce great results. Now that I know what I am doing as far as DTG printing goes, I imagine our relationship would be much improved on this end of things, it just took me a few tries to learn the ropes, as you have told me, it has been a learning process for you as well.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

This forum is great!

Michelle PM'd me and understood they problems that maybe we both created. She is intelligent enough to understand that there are always 21 sides to a story.

So I just want to publically say that venting on the forum from both of us actually did make 2 negatives a positive.

Michelle LETS GET BACK TO MAKIN MONEY.

bOB


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

I am sure someone is going to wonder how there are 21 sides to a story---just a typo

bob


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I want to thank both Bob and Michelle for keeping things professional, even when they disagreed 

That is what makes this forum great. We're here to _help_. Hopefully you guys will have a chance to iron out whatever issues there may have been.


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad to get back to business, Bob! Thanks Rodney, this forum is great, glad to have it as an extremely helpful medium!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am glad to see that you were both able to express what the problem was and fix it  it just goes to show how important good communication is and I am so glad you 2 had a place to solve it in a very nice manner. That is one of things I love about this forum.


----------

